# Chicken recipe?



## CharlieD (Mar 23, 2016)

I ran across the chicken recipe where the chicken is dredged in flour and then baked. I was under impression that dredging in flour would be used to fry chicken first and then bake. 
Any thoughts? Am I wrong?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> I ran across the chicken recipe where the chicken is dredged in flour and then baked. I was under impression that dredging in flour would be used to fry chicken first and then bake.
> Any thoughts? Am I wrong?



No, you're right. I would think it would be fried first. I do have a recipe that is dipped in seasoned flour, then eggs, then panko and baked at a high temperature, but not just flour.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 23, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> I ran across the chicken recipe where the chicken is dredged in flour and then baked. I was under impression that dredging in flour would be used to fry chicken first and then bake.
> Any thoughts? Am I wrong?


 
You "oven fry" chicken by coating it and then baking it but it is misted or coated with oil before doing so.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah, did not really call for coating with oil.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 24, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> Yeah, did not really call for coating with oil.


 
Then it would likely be really gross ....


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 24, 2016)

Eww.  It would be like chicken baked in glue I think.  If I dredge in flour, I fry, not bake, unless with some oil and crumbs as mentioned.

If you try it, let us know how it comes out.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 24, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Eww.  It would be like chicken baked in glue I think.  If I dredge in flour, I fry, not bake, unless with some oil and crumbs as mentioned.
> 
> If you try it, let us know how it comes out.



 There is no way I am going to even try. If I do, I will for sure fry first and then finish in the oven. That is the problem with all this Internet recipe thing. People post whatever garbage they can think of. And that was not even a person, some magazine. Thank G-d for this group.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 24, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> No, you're right. I would think it would be fried first. I do have a recipe that is dipped in seasoned flour, then eggs, then panko and baked at a high temperature, but not just flour.



+1 GG (although I mostly swallow fry our cutlets  ) 



Chicken Katsu is our version of Fried Chciken

https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2013/03/24/plate-lunch-special-chicken-katsu/

I started using Rice Flour or Mochiko rather than the seasoned flour, more flavor, IMHO anyways.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Mar 24, 2016)

I will usually start frying in my cast iron pan then finish in the oven.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 28, 2016)

Farmer Jon said:


> I will usually start frying in my cast iron pan then finish in the oven.



Well, that is why I was confused with the recipe. Your method is exactly how it should be done.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 28, 2016)

Farmer Jon said:


> I will usually start frying in my cast iron pan then finish in the oven.



That's good advice and what I do.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 28, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> There is no way I am going to even try. If I do, I will for sure fry first and then finish in the oven. That is the problem with all this Internet recipe thing. People post whatever garbage they can think of. And that was not even a person, some magazine. Thank G-d for this group.



One of the best chicken cooking techniques I have ever been taught was to pat dry the chicken with paper towels, then dredge in eggwash, then dust in seasoned, or unseasoned flour.  Repeat for a thicker coating if desired.  Pan fry in hot oil, about 2 inches deep.  Fry to light brown color.  Flip and lightly brown the other side.  Place on foil-lined cookie sheet.  Bake in 350'F oven for 40 minutes.  Oh, salt on both sides when the chicken is removed from the oil.  no need to salt if you've used seasoned flour.  

This chicken is tender, and flavorful, and so juicy it will squirt you when you bite into it.  My MIL taught my wife to cook chicken this way, and she taught me.  I know a bunch of ways to cook chicken, even a few frying/deep frying methods.  This method gives me the best fried chicken, especially when I use my favorite seasoned flour recipe.  Even with plain flour, lightly salted after frying, this is amazing chicken.  Kudos to my MIL, and my DW.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2016)

Has anyone here tried this? I've sprinkled seasoned flour on chicken parts and then baked them lots of times. It works fine. It's like Shake 'n Bake, but better.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2016)

taxlady said:


> Has anyone here tried this? I've sprinkled seasoned flour on chicken parts and then baked them lots of times. It works fine. It's like Shake 'n Bake, but better.



Aha, that is what the recipe basically called for. That was my original question. So, how does it work?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> Aha, that is what the recipe basically called for. That was my original question. So, how does it work?




 Pat the chicken pieces dry with a clean cloth or a paper towel. Don't overdo the drying. You want the chicken pieces a bit damp, but not wet.
Put the seasoned flour in a bag or in a bowl.
Put the chicken pieces in the bag, a few at a time, and shake.
Or, put the chicken pieces in the bowl, a few at a time, and toss them with the seasoned flour.
Shake off loose flour and put the pieces on the baking sheet.

There won't be a lot of seasoned flour on the chicken.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2016)

thank you, that is similar to the recipe I was wondering about. My concern was what happens to flour when baking.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> thank you, that is similar to the recipe I was wondering about. My concern was what happens to flour when baking.


Some of it falls off. The stuff that sticks got a bit wet from the chicken and cooks nicely. It doesn't actually do much. I don't usually bother anymore. I just put the nekkid chicken pieces in the oven.

I think it's basically just a way to put a bit of seasoning on the chicken and have it spread out more uniformly than putting the seasoning straight on the chicken.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 31, 2016)

taxlady said:


> Has anyone here tried this? I've sprinkled seasoned flour on chicken parts and then baked them lots of times. It works fine. It's like Shake 'n Bake, but better.



In the past, I've done the same thing many times. I usually sprayed the pieces with Pam, but it works fine.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Apr 2, 2016)

taxlady said:


> Has anyone here tried this? I've sprinkled seasoned flour on chicken parts and then baked them lots of times. It works fine. It's like Shake 'n Bake, but better.




Ive tried that. Kinda like Shake n bake. I dont care for it. I have to fry it for a little bit first then bake it. I feel it makes it more crispy.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2016)

Farmer Jon said:


> Ive tried that. Kinda like Shake n bake. I dont care for it. I have to fry it for a little bit first then bake it. I feel it makes it more crispy.


Definitely. I was responding to replies like "Then it would likely be really gross ...." and "ew".

Not saying that it's a wonderful method, but it's easy and better than Shake 'n Bake.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 2, 2016)

taxlady said:


> Definitely. I was responding to replies like "Then it would likely be really gross ...." and "ew".
> 
> Not saying that it's a wonderful method, but it's easy and better than Shake 'n Bake.



I said it was likely going to be gross....

Shake and Bake contains fat and pretty much every oven fried chicken recipe uses at least a little fat to cook out the flour and carry the flavor.

Sprinkling raw chicken with seasoned flour definitely doesn't allow for more even seasoning than simply carefully seasoning the chicken directly without flour.  Mixing the seasoning in the flour will make it less even.

My thought of chicken simply sprinkled with flour without oil is that the flour would get dry and crumbly and wouldn't be a nice savory coating on the meat.

But I'll do a comparison sometime since you vouch for it !!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2016)

jennyema said:


> I said it was likely going to be gross....
> 
> Shake and Bake contains fat and pretty much every oven fried chicken recipe uses at least a little fat to cook out the flour and carry the flavor.
> 
> ...


Don't expect much. It's kinda bland. I don't really do it anymore. All I'm "vouching for" is that it isn't gross.  

 The fat comes out of the chicken pieces as it's baking. The reason I think the seasoning would be more even is that sprinkling seasonings straight on chicken tends to put too much in some places. I would imagine that a seasoned flour that worked well for this would have to have a fairly high seasoning to flour ratio. It would be wasteful. Maybe what I should try is to mix the seasonings together and rub them on the chicken pieces.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 4, 2016)

I normally use split breasts with the rib bones and skin on, but today stupid Walmart (we are short on options around here) only had boneless, skinless, so that's what I got.  I decided to try brining them.  I've been intending to try it for some time and just never remember.  Going to try this simple recipe for brining and baking:  Baked Chicken Breasts.  Scroll down for the printable recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I normally use split breasts with the rib bones and skin on, but today stupid Walmart (we are short on options around here) only had boneless, skinless, so that's what I got.  I decided to try brining them.  I've been intending to try it for some time and just never remember.  Going to try this simple recipe for brining and baking:  Baked Chicken Breasts.  Scroll down for the printable recipe.



3 methods for succulent, wonderfully flavored chicken from boneless/skinless chicken:

1. Slice breast into chicken fingers.  Dredge in eggwash and flour.  Fry until lightly browned.  Remove from hot oil to drain on paper towels.  Season with S&P.

2.  Make marinade of water,soy sauce, vinegar, ginger, and cornstarch.  The mixture should be fairly thin.  Place chicken cubes, or strips into the marinade.  Let sit for 15 minutes.  

Heat oil to a temp of 300' or so.  Place the chicken into oil and cook until the cornstarch turns opaque.  Remove and use in you favorite Asian recipe (this is called velveting).

3. Slice chicken into 1/2 inch cubes.  Put a bit of high temp oil into a carbon-steel wok and get the wok hot.  Add the chicken cubes and stir-fry, using just salt for seasoning, or go with Asian seasonings of your own choosing.  Remove the chicken when it hust starts browning.  You can add such things as bias-sliced celery, bias-sliced celery, snow peas, etc. to your stir-fry.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 5, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> 3 methods for succulent, wonderfully flavored chicken from boneless/skinless chicken:
> 
> 1. Slice breast into chicken fingers.  Dredge in eggwash and flour.  Fry until lightly browned.  Remove from hot oil to drain on paper towels.  Season with S&P.
> 
> ...



Not a good thing when I'm watching my carb intake.  Flour and corstarch on on the no-no list as they are refined carbohydrates.  I'll take my few carbs from potatoes and other unrefined sources.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 6, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Not a good thing when I'm watching my carb intake.  Flour and corstarch on on the no-no list as they are refined carbohydrates.  I'll take my few carbs from potatoes and other unrefined sources.



You could try ground almonds instead of flour for the chicken fingers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> You could try ground almonds instead of flour for the chicken fingers.



Here's an idea that just might work.  Crush Dried, canned onions in you blender to make a crumb.  Add salt, black pepper, thyme, powdered rosemary, sage, and black pepper.  Use this as a coating on your chicken.  Dip in egg-wash, then you coating mix.  Oven bake until the chicken is done.  If you don't want to use the onions, use fried pork rinds and pulverize them into a crumb.

Might work, might not.  This is just an idea to try.  I might have to try one of them for myself.  DW would turn her nose up at the idea and tell me I didn't know what I was doing.

Ah well, such is life.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## ChefKae (Apr 6, 2016)

The chicken Katsu looks quite good!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Not a good thing when I'm watching my carb intake.  Flour and corstarch on on the no-no list as they are refined carbohydrates.  I'll take my few carbs from potatoes and other unrefined sources.



Rick, I used almond flour for my recently made Chicken Piccata, and I liked it better than made with wheat flour. It had more flavor.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 3, 2016)

For some reason I cannot start new topic from my phone. Trying to ask a question here instead. 


Sweet and sour chicken wannabe. 


Somebody decided to make Sweet and sour chicken. What they really made are just pieces of white meat, not sure if they baked, boiled, steamed or G-d knows what. Tastes too. I need to rescue so it can be served for dinner. Thinking sauce of a sort, but not sure what kind. Open for any and all suggestions. People are coming in few hours. 

Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 3, 2016)

Here you go, Charlie: http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/sweet_and_sour_chicken/

Since your chicken is already cooked, you can skip steps 1 and 3 and stir it into the sauce to heat. 

You can't create a new recipe thread from your phone, because you have to pick from a drop-down menu and that doesn't work on the mobile app. You can create one in the General Cooking forum, though.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------

